# plus d'écran sur emac -> brancher un LCD



## olitask (23 Février 2005)

Bonjour bonsoir

J'ai un emac donc le tube cathodique a manisfestement rendu l'ame. 

J'ai récuperé pour qq temps un ecran CRT et un adaptateur mini-VGA pour pouvoir acceder à mes dossiers et documents.

J'ai aussi un ecran LCD que je désire brancher sur l'emac via l'adaptateur, mais la frequence VGA est trop élevée pour le LCD. Ou puis-je modifier la fréquence afin d'envoyer l'image sur le LCD ???

Merci d'avance   Olivier


----------



## olitask (25 Février 2005)

Pas de réponse...


Si je déconecte le cable qui va de la carte video au moniteur ( le cable VGA) est ce que je pourrais brancher un LCD sur la prise mini VGA ? 

En effet, pour l'instant, je n'ai pas acces à la modification de fréquence et je ne peut pas brancher un LCD qui a besoin d'une sortie de 60 Hz. Peut etre est ce que le moniteur cassé n'accepte pas cette fréquence ?

Quel est ce cable ? est ce le cable IVAD dont on parle sur :


merci d'avance Olivier


----------



## MarcMame (25 Février 2005)

olitask a dit:
			
		

> Ou puis-je modifier la fréquence afin d'envoyer l'image sur le LCD ???


Dans les préférences de moniteurs...


----------



## olitask (25 Février 2005)

Bonjour / bonsoir

Et bien dans les preferences moniteur, les fréquences sont grisées. Je n'ai le choix que d'une seule fréquence ( dépendante de la résolution d'écran.)

Je me disais donc que le système me laisse la choix de la fréquence en fonction du moniteur branché . Peut etre que si je débranche physiqement le moniteur crt cassé et que je branche le LCD sur la mini-vga alors la fréquence de la carte video va se caler sur la fréquence du LCD ( 60 Hz).

Ma question etait donc : quel est donc le cable qui part de la carte video et qui va vers le moniteur ?

Olivier


----------

